# What might this be?



## Woodturner1975 (Sep 3, 2016)

@Mike1950 Do you know what type of wood this is? I think I'll be using it in my next project. Nice chunk of wood!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oregon oak burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Sep 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Oregon oak burl.


. Thank you! Nice and dense. This will be a treat to work with.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2016)

Very hard, i have quite a bit of it. Cool grain. I bet it dyes and makes wild pattern. Glad you like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 5, 2016)

Mike,
Is that _Quercus garryanna_? If it is, I would be interested in purchasing a few pieces for my wood collection. I do not have any of that species. I would like a burl sample, a quarter sawn radial and a quarter sawn tangential or any combination you may have to express the different grain patterns. If you have stock, PM me and I will send the size and so forth, and we can put it in as required by woodbarter specs....


----------

